# Taichung City, Taiwan



## Sainton (Oct 21, 2016)

Taichung has grown into a very nice city!


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

_DRX9004 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr

_DRX9007 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台中國家歌劇院 空拍夜景Taichung Metropolitan Opera House Drone by Shang-fu Dai, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

望高寮夜景公園 by lwj168, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

秋紅谷 Taichung Taiwan by eebbs Lin, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung

Taichung Martyr's Shrine - 1912 by RJfour, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Former administration building in Taichung by E M, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Aerial view of Taichung city 台中城市與韓國瑜造勢大會 空拍 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

中都空探│台中七期│Taichung by Nick Ning Huang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Asia University located at Wufeng Taichung Taiwan . . by yen kuan yu, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung

台中-一德洋樓 (Taichung, Taiwan) by Kennyshen, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC02795 by 世亨 湯, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

taichung

台中市｜Taichung city by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

台中市｜Taichung city by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taiwan。Taichung by Luis Sun, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung






台中市豐原住商不動產尤阿甘


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taiwan。Taichung by Luis Sun, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Untitled by Linus LAI, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台中市｜Taichung city by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

by 台中市豐原住商不動產尤阿甘


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung





by 臺中市政府新聞局


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung City 夜台中 by digo&竹竿, on Flickr

臺灣民俗文物館｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung street view｜台中 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

Taichung street view｜台中 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台中街景 Taichung Streetscape 291 by 葉 正道 Ben（busy）, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台中街景 Taichung Streetscape 293 by 葉 正道 Ben（busy）, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Who is taller? by Kimi Wu, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

by 臺中市政府新聞局


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

洲際棒球場 by Linus LAI, on Flickr

洲際棒球場 by Linus LAI, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

20190917_162130 by Sarah Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung, Taiwan


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台中・中華路夜市 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung

台中夜｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

台中市｜Taichung city by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

台灣高鐵｜Taiwan High Speed Rail by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Night Taichung by JasonJason, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Gaomei wetlands Taichung 高美濕地 台中 by gubryel, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

20191011-DSC03581 by Noelas H., on Flickr

20191011-DSC03588 by Noelas H., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taichung Station by Masanori Endo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台中市｜Taichung city by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Rice Paddies/Taichung by Changyou Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taiwan。Taichung by Luis Sun, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

TAICHUNG｜台中記事 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr













​


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

鳥苑地雞燒 by Roa!, on Flickr

鳥苑地雞燒 by Roa!, on Flickr

鳥苑地雞燒 by Roa!, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

台中蓮｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr












​


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

190913 審計新村 by Moody Man, on Flickr

190913 審計新村 by Moody Man, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

rainbow family village xi by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung

IMAG0375-01 by 秉彥 周, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung city

11.04.2019 - Taichung, Confucius temple (86) by Le Métayer Alain, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Untitled by Linus LAI, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung - Taiwan by Ahmed Zulazfar, on Flickr

Taichung - Taiwan by Ahmed Zulazfar, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Aerial view of Taichung city 台中城市與韓國瑜造勢大會 空拍 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr











​


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

2019/12/7/SA by 雨完玩人, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台中耶誕夢想世界“Taichung Christmas Dream” by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

台中，日常 by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台中火車站｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taiwan。Taichung by Luis Sun, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Yes I'm traveler &#55357;&#56844;&#55357;&#56844;&#55357;&#56844; by 攝影 Peter Photography, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台中公園湖心亭``Taichung Park Lake Twin Pavilions`` by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Good morning 2020! by ~ Hank Lee Photography~, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by wyndham9999999


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Good morning 2020! by ~ Hank Lee Photography~, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

TAIWAN , Taichung by Circlegraphy ＊ 李圈兒, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

中科斜張橋｜TAICHUNG by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung City by ~ Hank Lee Photography~, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

National Taichung Theater by Acha Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0271 by It's about Yapii's reminiscence..., on Flickr

DSC_0255 by It's about Yapii's reminiscence..., on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0273 by It's about Yapii's reminiscence..., on Flickr

DSC_0228 by It's about Yapii's reminiscence..., on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung Park by CHEZ ANDRE 1, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung 1 by CHEZ ANDRE 1, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC05954 by 柏瑋 陳, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DJI_0009-3-全景 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

19_ by 柏瑋 陳, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

taichung

DJI_0977 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

文心森林公園燈會｜TAICHUNG by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

文心森林公園燈會｜TAICHUNG by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

武陵農場 by aelx911, on Flickr

20200209_八仙山之旅_01 by Tony Chen, on Flickr

20200209_八仙山之旅_04 by Tony Chen, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台中市區半日遊 - 草悟廣場 by Tom Hsieh, on Flickr

台中市區半日遊 - 草悟廣場 by Tom Hsieh, on Flickr

台中市區半日遊 - 勤美綠園道 by Tom Hsieh, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台中｜TAICHUNG by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0686 by It's about Yapii's reminiscence..., on Flickr

Baguashan Great Buddha Statue near Taichung by ZwiZos, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

20200302 高鐵台中沿線 DSC09519 by 準建築人手札網站 Forgemind ArchiMedia, on Flickr
20200302 高鐵台中沿線 DSC09526 by 準建築人手札網站 Forgemind ArchiMedia, on Flickr
20200302 高鐵台中沿線 DSC09534 Taichung cityscape 林酒店 Lin Hotel by 準建築人手札網站 Forgemind ArchiMedia, on Flickr

20200302 高鐵台中沿線 DSC09546 by 準建築人手札網站 Forgemind ArchiMedia, on Flickr

20200302 高鐵台中沿線 20200302_162607 Taichung cityscape by 準建築人手札網站 Forgemind ArchiMedia, on Flickr
20200302 高鐵台中沿線 DSC09523 by 準建築人手札網站 Forgemind ArchiMedia, on Flickr
20200302 高鐵台中沿線 DSC09520 by 準建築人手札網站 Forgemind ArchiMedia, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

20200307 大錸美術之森接待會館 20200307_110619 by 準建築人手札網站 Forgemind ArchiMedia, on Flickr

廍子公園｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

20200310 高鐵台中段沿線 Taichung Cityscape DSC01175 by 準建築人手札網站 Forgemind ArchiMedia, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung, 2015. by Moments by lck, on Flickr

Taichung, 2015. by Moments by lck, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

_MG_6308 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

空拍 臺中國家歌劇院｜National Taichung Theater by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

空拍 臺中國家歌劇院｜National Taichung Theater by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台中高清｜TAICHUNG by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

台中高清｜TAICHUNG by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

台中亞緻大飯店｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Mobile photography(手機攝影作品)： Wuling Farm, Heping District, Taichung City, Taiwan（台灣台中市和平區武陵農場） by 陳 舜雨, on Flickr

Mobile photography(手機攝影作品)： Wuling Farm, Heping District, Taichung City, Taiwan（台灣台中市和平區武陵農場） by 陳 舜雨, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台中萬和宮 by Kimi Wu, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

臺中車站(Taichung Station,Central Dist,Taichung City,Taiwan) by 郭 尚朋, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

douple post


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DOUL6114 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Street in Taichung-08 by Live in far away, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

坤聯發西屯匯建案相冊-591新建案


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by fat


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by fat


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by fat


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by fat


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

NX-D_BCL_5722 by B.C. Lin Photography @tw, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung Center Park (Taiwan) by 古 月, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

台中 / 西屯 國家歌劇院 by 依琹, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by kevin台北


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Panasonic Leica 12mm F/1.4 by ngoanhien, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung Center Park (Taiwan) by 古 月, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

20200901 台中國家歌劇院 DSC09371 by 準建築人手札網站 Forgemind ArchiMedia, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台中 Taichung｜GR3 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台中市大智慧學苑拆除前 by 準建築人手札網站 Forgemind ArchiMedia, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DOUL7117 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

JPG直出｜Batis 40mm f/2 CF by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

_DA92862 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Panasonic Leica 12mm f/1.4 by ngoanhien, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

20200923（DAY13) by Coffee Chen, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DSC_0557-1 by ahrogeres, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

taichung

台中｜TAICHUNG by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

中國醫藥大學水湳校區｜TAICHUNG by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Summer on 500px




​


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Day 202 - 台中市全景 by 毛森 郭, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10月3日的台中車站 by Brian Lin, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung&#x27;s Concrete Jungle by Mark Suryaharja, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

DOUL8042 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr

L1060034 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

_MG_8145 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台中市｜TAICHUNG by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

台中市｜TAICHUNG by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台中市｜TAICHUNG by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

L1060081 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

至善園、九龍壁｜金陵山宗教藝術園區 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
白陽聖廟 空拍｜金陵山宗教藝術園區 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


至善園、九龍壁｜金陵山宗教藝術園區 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

圓滿教堂｜金陵山宗教藝術園區 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

L1000196 by Dr.Right, on Flickr

L1000197 by Dr.Right, on Flickr

L1000217 by Dr.Right, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

National Taichung Theater, Taiwan by caesar88_tw, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

taichung

National library of public information, Taichung, Taiwan by caesar88_tw, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台中公園 Taichung Park, Taiwan by KUAN-TING KUO, on Flickr

台中市｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

_MG_1995 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台中站｜台灣高鐵 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

台中站｜台灣高鐵 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

鵝卵石大樓｜台中 Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
鵝卵石大樓｜台中 Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

Sunday night at Taichung city, beautiful lighting design by John, on Flickr

台中捷運 | 待檢測的車輛群 by Brian Lin, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

_INA8102 玄明 Taichung City, Taiwan. by 如我協力創意工作室 陳明煌, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

台中老房｜iPhone12Pro by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Parking lot aerial view｜Taiwan by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

20201219-GR007414-BW by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台中 夜景 by Estrella Chuang 心星, on Flickr

柳川水岸步道 by Instagram:hanklee_photo, on Flickr

柳川水岸步道 by Instagram:hanklee_photo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

TAICHUNG｜MAVIC 2 ZOOM by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

TAICHUNG｜MAVIC 2 ZOOM by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

TAICHUNG｜MAVIC 2 ZOOM by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Xinyi Street by daniel.lih.photography, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

宮原眼科 by Kenneth Lee, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Taichung Railway Station - 臺中車站 *








by Summer on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Luce Memorial Chapel at Tunghai University - 東海大學 路思義敎堂*








by Summer on 500px 




​


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Old style house by Kimi Wu, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

大鵬新城夜拍 by It&#x27;s about Yapii&#x27;s reminiscence..., on Flickr

台中市・精誠五街｜Taichung City・Taiwan by Iyhon Chiu, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

taichung

大鵬新城 by It&#x27;s about Yapii&#x27;s reminiscence..., on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

taichung

_OUC2008 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr

_OUC2034 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr

_OUC2023 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr

_OUC2004 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr
_OUC2040 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台中 taichung city by Kao~, on Flickr
DOUL2340 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung Wangaoliao View spot, Digital zoom x2_2 by Nowkie Kuramoto, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Taichung｜台中 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by ChunChi Koay


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*陳如驕*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*童柏森*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Alex Chen on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Alex Chen on 500px 



​


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

BY 古駿家


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*Liang-Yu Chen*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by Jhih-wie Wie


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*Jeff Chen*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*黃峻謀*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 張 ザイアン ウェイ











by ChunChi Koay


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

IMG_6405_1SS by JLC_photography, on Flickr


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by
*吳明標*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

台中 Taichung｜GH5mk2 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*陳建雄*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Taichung Taiwan

by
*陳彥銘*


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 大宏林


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by asir













by gtcyy


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

by 
*郭彥宏*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2022.07.10-台中隨拍 by o331128, on Flickr


----------

